# They All Knew



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Isnt it wonderful how Trump has proven the swamp wrong? I think what we were hearing was jealouse hate. Jealouse hate is part of the infectiouse component of Trump Derangment Syndrome. Many of the politicians think no one but a poitician has the right to even run for president. Now that the nation has witnessed his performance beyond all other presidents some support him. and others still jealouse pretend to support him not to appear as petty childish brats.

The only one of those people I have a little respect for was Ted Cruz. Susan Collins is more a democrat than a conservative, Marco Rubio is a little boy brat. and Rand Paul is simply strange. I sure hope in the future I dont have to vote for one of them to try keep the greater of two evils out of the Oval Office.

It would appear they all knew just like Canuck and Ken always know. :rollin:


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Trump and his cronies have polluted and muddied the swamp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The Republicans speaking out knew who Trump was BEFORE he got elected. They knew it back then and they know it now. This has nothing to do with jealousy. Where the heck do you see that anyway?

The only people Trump has left in his base are uneducated far-right white men and evangelists. Everyone else is bailing.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> The only people Trump has left in his base are uneducated far-right white men and evangelists. Everyone else is bailing.


 That uneducated statement always comes from the left who see themselves as elites. It has no bases in truth therefore its more narcissists than elite. White men? That sounds racist. Evangelicals? Are you insinuating they too are bad people?

It would appear liberals have no problems with other religeons, but they do with Christians. Those who worship false gods are told they must do something to appease their gods. but Christians are told Gods son died for their sins. They are also told the greatest commandment is to love one another. Those evil evil Christians. They keel getting in the way of murdering the unborn as just one example of their evil ways.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

> Plainsman,
> I am basing my comments on what Trump says and whom he seems to be directing his words towards.
> He does not seem to be speaking to black men.
> He does not seem to be speaking to women.
> ...


----------



## Resky (Aug 13, 2012)

> The only people Trump has left in his base are uneducated far-right white men and evangelists.


Gee thanks Mr. super educated. I guess that also puts me in the basket of deplorable s. Hmmm, guess I better be careful as I don't even have enough education to post my opinion on here anymore. uke:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

If it is the "educated" people of ANTIFA and BLM that are destroying our cities with riots and burning up everything...

I am happy to be considered "uneducated".


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

My apologies to you Mr. Resky if you see yourself in my posts.
I mean nothing personal.
Your opinion matters...mine does not.
This is all about the USA.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Canuck said:


> > Plainsman,
> > I am basing my comments on what Trump says and whom he seems to be directing his words towards.
> > He does not seem to be speaking to black men.
> > He does not seem to be speaking to women.
> > ...


It's a shame people see others in color, gender, education and religion. When I hear Trump speak I don't feel like it's only for me, I feel like his statements fit everyone. Everyone who isn't blinded by color, gender, etc. When he mentions tax brakes I feel like that includes us all. When he talks about people being able to pursue the American dream I hear him speaking to all colors, both genders, educated and little to no education, Christians, Muslims, Hindu and everyone who hears him speak.

I see people who look at color as racist. I see people who judge by gender sexist. I see people who bring up education self inflated and with a wish to look down on others. I see my education and professional career having no bearing on the extent of intelligence. Most people in the world are not college educated, yet their inherent intelligence I surmise is near equal. Judge by character as Martin Luther King suggested and not color, genitalia, or their diploma. To do otherwise keeps prejudice alive.


----------



## Resky (Aug 13, 2012)

> My apologies to you Mr. Resky if you see yourself in my posts.


You really don't get do you. I see not only myself in your post but Chuck, Plainsman and many others on this site. You slammed everyone on this site that may support Trump as white, uneducated, and christian. Am I white? Am I uneducated? Am I a evangelist? You know nothing about anyone here. :******:



> I mean nothing personal.


Of course you did. You posted that comment here on this forum. Not in the news media as a general term, but here which means it was directed at all here.

"Education is NOT equal to intelligence. ... Education is a process that develops skills, not one that indicates a level of intelligence. Education does develop important skills that can help all people achieve, but the important distinction is that intelligence is NOT dependent upon the level of education."


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

I said Trump is losing his base. When he speaks to his base he trashes a lot of other good people in the process. He does it because that is who he is. Blame him...but you don't see any of that and someone has to say it, so blame me. None of you have a negative word to say about him. He is your chosen one. Good luck with your selection of the man you want to lead you but you are going to lose.

See you all after the election. Even if, or especially if, I have to eat my words.

Time to go hunting for the next few months starting in a few days.

Take care.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Canuck said:


> Trump and his cronies have polluted and muddied the swamp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The Republicans speaking out knew who Trump was BEFORE he got elected. They knew it back then and they know it now. This has nothing to do with jealousy. Where the heck do you see that anyway?
> 
> The only people Trump has left in his base are uneducated far-right white men and evangelists. Everyone else is bailing.


This is flat out WRONG...


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Time to go hunting for the next few months starting in a few days.


Good luck with your hunting season.

Now with Trump.... He does say lots of stupid things. But the media makes more out of it than it really is. Because they do a 15 second sound bite and never play what he states before or after his comments.

I think many of his comments that he gets attacked for is his sense of humor. Because when you see other interviews of people who meet the president they always say he is joking, kind, and caring. He listens and appreciates meeting people. But you never see this on the main stream media.

BTW... if you dont think the media is the issue... look at the "monkey" thing and how that was never said. It was SPYGATE... then someone yelled SLEEPY JOE and that is when he said... Play Nice. But again.. .you dont see any corrections coming out about this do you.

Honestly the media is a huge problem in the USA. They distort and give "opinion" as fact. Lets look at the major players.... Tucker, Maddow, Lemon, Hannity, Morning Joe, Hayes, Cuomo, etc. They are "Opinion" people... but many think they are FACTS.

That is the issue with our media.... nobody just reports the FACTS and lets people form their own opinions. They try to steer you. Now some will give you FACTS with out a spin... but 95% of the time... they try to spin it. At one time Tucker was more of a Fact guy... but not anymore.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Every one of those people needs to look at themselves in a mirror cause every one has done the things they are accusing Trump of they just may not be as obvious about it.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Hey Resky this must really piss you off, when Trump says this, eh. From Trump's 2016 acceptance speech...

In his victory speech, the billionaire real estate mogul thanked his family, his friends and his wide swath of supporters.

"We won the evangelicals," Trump said. "We won with young. We won with old. We won with highly educated. *We won with poorly educated. I love the poorly educated."*


----------



## Resky (Aug 13, 2012)

> Hey Resky this must really piss you off


Hmmm, singling me out directly for a post. Must be getting under your skin but to answer your question, doesn't bother me one bit. I'm poorly educated as far as schooling goes but consider myself very intelligent. Some of the dumbest people I know are highly educated but extremely dumb/unintelligent. I see you still fail to grasp the difference. Sorry peanut but I also understand what trump was talking about even though you don't.

Thought you were going to lay low and go hunting for the next two months. Guess it is just like the last time you made such a claim but popped back in within hours. :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

My season starts in a few days sir.

Resky, I took one last look at the forum just as this topic (Trump's base) popped on the news feed and I thought of you. After all, I said what I said but you were the only one to respond, telling me that I was offending good people like Chuck, Plainsman and others. So, when I saw Trump's comments I thought of your post.

Anyway, fear not I will be vacating the premises until after the election.

But before I go oke: I agree with you about education. My BIL went to Harvard and Yale. Two Doctorates and a Law degree. He has no common sense. None. Not a lick. Dumber than a post and smarter than a whip at the same time.

My grandfather had a Grade Three education and was the smartest man I ever knew.

Again, I met nothing personal when I said Trump was losing his base except the poorly educated white guy. I did not mean you. I did not mean Plainsman. I certainly did not mean Chuck.

My apologies to you all.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Dumber than a post and smarter than a whip at the same time.


 :rollin: I have known a number of them, and a couple like that which were downright evil too. One that at times made wonder if Satan has a twin.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

So with ALL the dumb things Trump has said and done this past week I could write all kinds of comments for you all to declare are not true, but I promised Resky I wouldn't post here anymore. It is storming here today so....I posted ...sorry.

Just can not wait for the schist to hit the fan when Trump's disparaging of veterans is confirmed by Kelly and others.

He hates American soldiers and loves despots like Putin.....he's your man.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I heard he had sex with a cut little green and pink hermaphrodite Martian. Dont tell anyone. :rollin:

Bolton hates Trump. He was with Trump in France. He said Trump made no such comments. The stories are getting more outlandish by the day. Also less believable.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Canuck its not so much people love Trump its that they will vote for anyone that isnt an extremist socialist who has no ideas about economics and like robots have no value for freedom. At least not freedom of speach because they are offended when you tell a 60 year old liberal man that sex with a six year old boy is wrong. Did you see that California passes a law reducing punishment for just that thing. 
Liberals have messed up logic. They said if we had sex education in high school pregnancies woukd go down. They said it worked because there are fewer babies for adoptions, and fewed single mothers. Wrong. Add in abortions and the number goes up. Liberals said it worked so good we need it in junior high. Then they said it worked so good we need to start it when kids start school. Yup, not many third grade pregnancies, but now we need to do something about male toxicity because little boys are acting inappropriately. College girls interviewed were asked about partial birth abortion. They thought they should be able to euthanize up to the age of awareness if they didnt want them. When asked what age that was they said five years old. I guess that means sex ed at five years and one day.

Joe sold out America to the Chinese and used tax payer money to shake down the Ukrain. Harris got to the top being little more than a hooker and we should do what, vote against Trump??? You cant be seriouse.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Whoa Plainsman. I have no comment. What you are talking about is so far from my daily existence here that I have to sit back and re-read what you wrote so that I can try to understand your position. I will research what you have raised. Are you saying that all democrats( or is that Democrats) think that way?

In the mean time humor me...If everything they are saying about Trump disparaging veterans and calling those who lost their lives losers...if all of that is true do you still totally support Mr. Trump??

So I and my ten year old Lab and I walked 5 miles today. She flushed three Ruffed Grouse that I heard but did not see as all our leaves are still on even though it was well below freezing here last night. That is life as I see it right now.


----------



## Resky (Aug 13, 2012)

> At least not freedom of speach because they are offended when you tell a 60 year old liberal man that sex with a six year old boy is wrong. Did you see that California passes a law reducing punishment for just that thing.


Plainsman, I think what you were referring to is the bill that if there is sex with a 14 year old or older minor, male or female, and the offender was not more than 10 years senior, then a judge had the discretion to charge the offender as a felon or as a misdemeanor. Any sex with a minor below the age of 14 is still a automatic prison sentence. I don't agree with the law but that is what it really was about. Foe whatever reason it has been spread around on the net as approval to have sex with all minors no matter your age is which it is not.



> If everything they are saying about Trump disparaging veterans and calling those who lost their lives losers...if all of that is true do you still totally support Mr. Trump??


The problem with that is that big word *IF*. Until it is proven it is nothing more that gossip at least and political mud at best. Standby, there is more to come in the next 60 days I'm sure.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> n the mean time humor me...If everything they are saying about Trump disparaging veterans and calling those who lost their lives losers...if all of that is true do you still totally support Mr. Trump?


This is coming out as a "FALSE" story more and more. It is coming out the reason why he skipped the cemetery visit was because of flying conditions for the helicopter and that the road to and from the cemetery wasn't "cleared" yet by the Secret Service and was "deemed" too dangerous for the president to travel. Many people have stated this fact... Then the rest of the story by the Atlantic is also pure BS as well.

The bill in CA is also about 14 year olds to 17 year olds.... The more I read about it is that it was actually discriminating against Homosexual males before this law. Because if you have penial to vaginal sex with in that age group the judge could give a lighter sentence or not make the person register as a sex offender. No they included oral and sodomy. Again I dont agree with it but that is to help extend what Resky was talking about. Because people can "groom" minors into believing or saying things.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Based on Trump's remarks in the past, I find the story very believable.
Apparently, according to Scaramucci more people will be coming forward to corroborate the story.
Trudeau, Macron, Merkel and others had no problem getting to the cemetery
So far, Trump not wanting to have his hair get destroyed by the rain, seems to be the most likely reason for him missing the event.
He got caught in his lie about phoning home to tell Melania how sad he was that he could not attend. Melania was not home...she was with him. It gets hard keeping all the lies straight as every kid knows.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Trudeau, Macron, Merkel and others had no problem getting to the cemetery


Well when the pilot comes out and stated... YEP COULDN'T fly..... I believe him. When the head of security comes out and stated they didn't have time to prep and investigate the route to make sure it was safe... yep.

Also with those three... They already planned on "driving" to the cemetery. So they had the security detail all ready to go. Trump had flight plans. Two different animals that require different planning.

BTW... I saw a motorcade for President Clinton back when I was in college. This is what it took form him to go about 75 miles... Going on an interstate.... They had county plow trucks at every "U" turn blocking them. Every exit ramp (on and off) they had police or county trucks blocking. They had 6 Suburbans with people in it... along with police in front and back of it about 3 cars deep. Plus another 8 "black" sedans. Then the road block signs and barrels that were put up. Yeah... that is what it takes to move a president back in the late 90's in country... that was a well liked president back at that time. All of this they did in a matter of hours...the set up and take down. How do I know... I travelled from Rochester MN that day to LaCrosse WI for a PE class on "downhill skiing". earlier in the day I travelled that same road (well half of it) to rochester...then went to La Crosse for class. Nothing was put up on the drive up...and on the drive to La Crosse they were setting it up as I was driving... I was going in the opposite direction as the President... I got to the town of La Cressent MN and was told to pull off the road. Then then the motor cade came thru about 20 mins later. But from Rochester MN all the way down I-90 i saw these truck, cops, cones, barracades, etc. Then when I got stopped I saw all kinds of people waiting with signs and what not for the president. It was actually a pretty cool thing to witness and shows how fast they can mobilize things. But the planning I am sure took weeks to plan... not hours!

So when I hear someone say... we didn't have time to check it out. I believe them.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> He got caught in his lie about phoning home to tell Melania how sad he was that he could not attend. Melania was not home...she was with him. It gets hard keeping all the lies straight as every kid knows.


 Aaaaaand you know this how?


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

He said the words and the video showed Melania's location at the time...it is not that hard Plainsman.
He lies like a rug and can't keep his lies straight. Now the lies, all caught on "tape" are coming home to roost.
My prediction...Trump loses the election. Trump immediately resigns. Pense is President. Pense pardons Trump for charges of treason, fraud, money laundering, rape and something else.... :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop:


----------



## Resky (Aug 13, 2012)

A President can only pardon someone convicted under federal law. Keep up the predictions, they are kind of humorous.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Canuck how do you know he wasnt phoning her back at the hotel a block away? I dont knlw anuck I dont believe any of the sources you use. Like Kens sources during the impeachment attempt they were all bs.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Sources??
Is unaltered video a source? Is seeing and hearing the words come from his mouth a source?
FOX News a source?
Is hearing Trumps words on Bob Woodward's tapes a source?
Is hearing that Trump lied to all of you about the covid virus last February on Woodward's tapes credible? Not credible?
Do Woodward's audio tapes give you pause? Do they make you think at all?
Or is everything peachy?


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

One question...Does Trump telling Woodward that the virus is airborne and very dangerous, while telling you that masks are NOT required (he even makes fun of them) not concern you?

Airborne / Masks see the connection???????????????????????

You heard the tape. That is Trump talking right??

You would rather be told that the virus will magically "Go away" and that "the 15 cases will go to zero" and that "it is what it is" and that it is "under control" and "I am doing an amazing job. No one could do more than me" uke:

P.S. I am out the door for a week of fishing and grouse hunting. I will try to take a big breath and chillax. You guys keep chugging the Kool Aid.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Canuck... good luck on the fall fishing and grouse hunt. :beer: :thumb:

I will go again with an example of what good leaders do...

If a football team that hasn't won a game in 5 years is going up against the 10 time in a row state champs who havent lost a game in 10 years. Does the coach on the team with 0 wins comes in and says... we are screwed dont get hurt? No he gives a rah rah speech and then goes and plans to mitigate damages and protect people by holding on to the ball for the full time clock, running the ball so the time doesn't run out, put people in situations so they dont get hurt, etc.

You see that is what Trump did... it is what a good leader does.

BTW... you hear about people "blaming Obama" about H1N1 "bird flu" thing... well maybe he down played it as well and did things we dont know about to mitigate that flu. :thumb: Again we dont know about it.. so I cant say if true or not. But that is what good leaders do... is they keep people calm so there is no panic.

BTW... in the first stages wasn't it also Democratic leaders saying... GO OUT?? It was people in NYC, SF, CA, etc. They all stated... go out. You know they all get the same briefings as Trump... they are elected to protect us as well... they have responsiblities as well to do the right thing... they could have been tell the people a doomsday story... you cant blame one and not the other. :thumb:

Also on the virus.... did trump put people in nursing homes in NYC?? NOPE... I did a list of things Trump did do and didn't do in another thread (I have done it alot)... but shows you he did lots of things and took this seriously. But he can only do so much because it would trample states rights.

I like how you bring up "masks"... Trump couldn't bring up a mask mandate for the nation because it tramples states rights. Look how biden is back pedaling after someone pointed this out to him..... oke: But you do see how certain states do have mandates.

Here is another side on the "masks".... if they work so "good"... then people can vote in person as long as they have a mask on... Correct... kids could be back in school if masks work so good... correct.... we meet in larger groups if masks work so good... correct???? HMMMMMMMM..... but none of this is happening even in states with mask mandates.... oke: Maybe the "mask" thing isn't all what it is cut out to be. Heck Nancy didn't wear one in a hair salon in a state that requires masks... :thumb:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://www.politico.com/news/2020/09/0 ... rus-410895

Here is Dr. Fauci sticking up for Trump...

Just wait the liberal media will throw Dr. Fauci under the bus. Call him a "pawn" or something along those lines. Yet in the past they tout him as the end all say all on everything COVID related... but they flip flop all the time on him.

Edit:

I dont think he is the end all master to listen to on COVID. There are many bright minds that have difference of opinions on the subject. This strain of COVID is new to the world and will take years to figure it all out. It is one person guess as anothers right now. Some are just educated guesses is all. :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Is unaltered video a source? Is seeing and hearing the words come from his mouth a source?


 I'm very sure this is all bs just like all the other accusations so let me ask a few questions. Was Melania standing beside him when he made the call? Did he say how are things back in DC? Was this live or taped? If taped did you notice any problems between picture and voice? In todays world don't believe anything you hear and because of technology only half of what you see with your own eyes, especially if liberals (media) are involved.

Like Chuck and I, and Trump last night explained a good leader doesn't panic people. If he had panicked people there sure wouldn't have been enough toilet paper with everyone crapping their pants. :rollin:



> BTW... in the first stages wasn't it also Democratic leaders saying... GO OUT?


 Pelosi was encouraging everyone to party in China Town. Last night I watched videos of Biden calling Trump Xenophobic for closing travel to China. Then he downplayed the virus. If we were liberal Chuck we could have it both ways like they do.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Its beginning to look like none of this matters. Biden had a ray today and there was nearly no one there. Outside Bidens rally was spntaneous rally for Trump with thousands of people. Its all over with.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

How about the "new" Schiff investigation because of another "whistleblower"...

I havent read too many concrete articles on this yet. But I have read a few tweets.

It states that a "whistle blower" came forward and stated that some officials are down playing or "hiding" possible russian interference. What is also coming out is that a month ago Schiff stated that this "whistle blower" lied to them... not sure if it was under oath or not. So yes... the guy Schiff is wanting to start another big investigation with he also called a liar a month ago. So we will see where this all leads. Funny timing when it is two months before an election all of this comes out. oke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ill bet they will want to protect the identity of their imaginary whistle blower. :rollin: If this gets any traction it will tell us the average American voter doesnt have the intelligence or the integrity they did 50 years ago.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

They have a name.... Murphy or Muarry or something like that.

But not saying it is true or false yet. We need more info.

But it is funny a month ago Schiff was accusing the guy of being a liar.... and now "we welcome you with open arms".... really what changed... OH YEAH... it is against Trump. :eyeroll:

Then all the other BS going on.... you know about the 25+ phones of the Mueller team got "erased?".... and some of them had a security code entered wrong 10 times.... then it automaticly resets. HMMMMMM..... you think after 8 times you would say... what is the code again and stop... oke:

Edit:

Lets put this all into perspective on why what I typed above about the Mueller team...

That "team" charged george papadopoulos with 20 years of felon for "deactivating" his facebook account and also switching phones. With the phone thing he told them in advance he was doing it. Yes this is apart of his charges. So the team "wiped" 25+ phones by "nuking" them because they entered the security code 10 times.... yes think about it. You dont forget a code you been using for months/years all of a sudden 10 times... :bop:

I will say I need to know more about this before I rush to judgement. But something isn't passing the smell test. oke:

Also i will like to add in the fact that Trump is getting his second nomination for a Nobel Peace Prize for his work in the middle east and Kosovo and Serbia. Is this why things like the Woodard book got "rushed" to publication along with the tapes... along with what I just posted about the Mueller team and the phone.... just saying things seem fishy around election time like always. Just like the "dishonoring troops" article and that same day a Biden/Harris commercial is put out..... how did that happen so fast... oke: espeically with COVID having lots of studio and production things on lock down.... :beer:

Just shows you how media and other people are trying to manipulate things. BTW... you can't manipulate Nobel Prize nominations... those happen this time of year also those are put up by other countries... :thumb:


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Well you guys sure don't post very much when I am not here to rile you up!! :beer:

And Resky doesn't post at all.

Fishing was good...grouse hunting was tough.

Warmed up here now so back to fishing for this cowboy.

Stay safe.

https://scontent-yyz1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=d605ed1bbecbbc00b0d93ae95960e78d&oe=5F8D2FBD


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Just now got out of the Wyoming Big Horns. Been there for a week. Now I have to get ready for the grandsons youth deer hunt. First thing I do is order a 200 watt solar pannel and a 1200 watt inverter so I dont have to listdn to my generator. I already ordered a 42 gal water tank and pump so I can stay i tbe boones longer.

I thought sure I wohld see something about Ginsbergs death on here. I didnt wish her ill, evdn though she ldgisla
ted from the bench rather than interpretting the constitution. One thing I have noticed is republicans saying nice things ablt her. You would never catch a liberal complementing a republican like Scalia for example. I am happy that now we will have another judge appointed by Trump. If we thought they went nuts over Cavannau wait until Tdump nominates another judge. Their insanity will be exlosed.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

About RBG...

Plainsman you are correct. You wouldn't hear many on the left commenting like the people on the right are. Plus have you notice how immediately they went political on it. Like how they will riot if Trump appoints someone and what not. I thought I read someone stated they would "burn it down" type rhetoric.

I am kind of torn on this one. Well the nomination aspect of it. Now I agree the "next" president should appoint this one. I know i stated back in 2016 that the Senate should wait. Again this is a different animal because no matter what there was a different president going to be elected... a Dem or Rep. Now with this one the same president could be in office. So that is difference #1.

But now the big curve ball... This election looks like possible someone could "not accept" the results. So if it goes to the Supreme court we would need to have the "tie breaker" vote. You cant have it 4-4 time. So we would need the tie breaking vote if things got that far. So that is what has gotten me kind of torn on this one. Otherwise I would say wait until after the election. But the Supreme court might be needed to make the decision on who won. BTW... it isn't Trump gearing up to "dispute" the results... just saying. oke: (well as of now.... :thumb: )


----------



## Resky (Aug 13, 2012)

I think the smart move is to make the nomination now but hold off the confirmation until after the election. That way if Trump wins then all the Republications would fall in line to confirm except the traitor Romney. If Biden wins the again all the Republicans would fall in line to confirm, especially if Susan Collins is ousted which might wake up that stupid Murkowski of Alaska. Then maybe two years from now we can get rid of Murkowski.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I seen the other post complaining about how they blocked Obama. Ill repeat myself. The precedent for this situation and Obama being blocked goes all the way back into the 1800s. If the president and senate are not the same party you wait, but if the same party anytime right up to January 19. I say do it now, and the threats from the left are all the more reason to.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

If you think the Cavanaugh appointment was a circus wait until you see this one. I think there is a strong possibility real blood will be shed. If they murder the unborn they have no problem with murder. The secret service better be on their sharpest allert. Someone already sent a package of poison to the Whitehouse. So far they are only sure it came from Canada. Ok Canuck fess up. :rollin: 
Anyway Pelosi is threatening impeachment. I guess she didnt learn her lessen last time. Whats her grounds this time sedition towards the queen (as she sees herself).


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Anyway Pelosi is threatening impeachment. I guess she didnt learn her lessen last time. Whats her grounds this time sedition towards the queen (as she sees herself).


What I have read on this subject... the reasoning is so he "can't appoint" a judge. YES that is the whole reasoning is because they can say "a president going thru impeachment shouldn't appoint a judge who could rule on the impeachment".... and yes that is the exact motive for this possible "new" impeachment. :eyeroll:


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

that is a good one.

So with the "science" saves lives. If masks work as good as they say and we need to be 6 ft apart. Then we should be able to vote in person with the proper precautions.... Correct?? I mean we are following the science. Then Pelosi and others dont need to push in the mail in voting when it has been proven that it can be exposed to fraud.

Also with "science/biology"... how many genders is there?

But I did like that cartoon. :thumb:


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Everyone has their own level of risk that they are willing to accept or subject themselves to.
Masks, distancing and hand washing reduce risk, but do not eliminate risk.
Last night Trump said that Covid affects almost no one, just the old with underlying conditions.
He is your leader. Take him at his word if you trust him.
Or trust the science. Your choice.

Gender is different than sex. If you're defining sex, then yes, there are two based on the structure of the reproductive system. But that sort of goes out the window when you see that intersexuality exists, and that plenty of other animals have completely different sexes. Some animals are hermaphrodites, or have three sexes, etc.

Psychology says there are five genders based on psychological factors and personality over a lifetime, and is much more complicated than male/female.

Social structures and culture impact gender by creating different gender roles. Some societies have defined gender roles outside male/female. Generally, in the Americas before colonization, there were four "scientifically proven" through anthropology and archeology, which is science, just not biology.

In neuro biology, there is the concept of neuroanatomic intersexuality which basically states that the brain structure of a transgender or nonbinary person is actually different from that of a "normal" person.

Nothing in science is binary it seems.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is another one for you...

If you can have mass funerals... can you vote in public???

Or where is the follow the science when they are allowing another mass funeral???

Just saying... many people have lost loved ones during this time and havent had the celebration of life that they all deserved with a funeral for people to come together, mourn and celebrate the life of the person who died. YET they are allowing this to happen again and again for political reasons.

Dont get me wrong RBG lead an amazing life and was a champion for many on many issues. She was an amazing woman. But why should she get special treatment now when others cant. There has been many people who died who touched many as well but they couldn't get "normal" funeral. I mean there will be people that never even knew her going to it. They are having these thru out the nation for her.... Doesn't make sense does it? especially when those same people will be screaming about COVID and how it is TRUMPS FAULT. When these gatherings could spread it. Just something more to think about.

Also about the sex/gender issues. You talk alot about psychological ... which is based on perception. NOT FACTUAL SCIENCE.

You see that is the hard argument about all of this "science" stuff. There is science that is factual... like you see it, can touch it, etc. Like biology, earth science, medical sciences, etc. Then you have the theroetical type stuff... your psychology (certain parts), physics, etc. which many times those sciences play against each other. Just like you mentioned.... biologically speaking there are "two" sexes... male/female for the human species. With the outlier of hermaphrodite. But then you have a psychology of it saying it is a "mental state" with "norms", "roles" and "constructs". They are both sciences with different conclusions. So which one do you believe... So that is why when I hear people say "follow the Science".... well which one... the one that fits your narrative or my narrative? They are both correct.

Then if you want to get into the "climate" change or "global warming"... you have people in the same fields who disagree... so which one do you follow??? ORANGE MAN BAD is what some people think... like when Biden stated Trump is the reason for the Fires in the NW and the Hurricanes and Tropical Storms.... WTF???? But I wont get into the fires because the Science states poor forest management is the key reasons for those being so wide spread and out of control... and you know who implemented many of those "changes".... Democratic leaders in those states and also in congress... oke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> You see that is the hard argument about all of this "science" stuff. There is science that is factual... like you see it, can touch it, etc. Like biology, earth science, medical sciences, etc. Then you have the theroetical type stuff..


Chuck as a retired scientist myself I often bristle when people call psychology science. For example they cant hug 1000 children five times a day another 1000 twice a day, ignore 1000 children, scold 1000 five times a day, another thousand twice s day, beat 1000 children five times a day, another thousand twice a day then write a paper based on real repeatable studies giving repeatable data.

Some science I respect, some scientists are worthy of respect some are not. For example our ageing techniques are not accurate at all. Often they dont ask the right questions. For example a dinosour recently unearthed in Montana yielded red blood cells and viable mitochondria. Scientists can not explain how it could have been preserved for at least 60 million years. Not once did any of them question when the last dinodours really disappeared. I firmly believe that politics and money have corruoted science.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Scientists can not explain how it could have been preserved for at least 60 million years. Not once did any of them question when the last dinodours really disappeared. I firmly believe that politics and money have corruoted science.


Plainsman... I agree 100% with this.

It goes along with the talk of "global warming" or "climate change". We dont know how the exact climate was 1 million years ago.... we can guess. But can they break down a million years ago down into 10 year cycles or even 20 year cycles or even 100 year cycles.... NO they cant. they can just give a rough guess. That is the issue I have.

Plainsman I think you might like this story of mine.

I was in a science class in college and a teacher was going off on how religion is BS and what not. So I got into the discussion with her about the creation of earth. Well she went the science route on me and I went biblical. She laughs as states...it is proven that the earth was not created in 6 days and the 7th "god rested".... My reply was... how do you know he worked consecutive days? The days could have been 1 million years apart. You should have seen the look on her face it was priceless.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Thats funny. I often hear college professor teach because they cant do. I look at the work I am familiar with and woukd estimate the books are 10 to 15 years behing. The best professors keep up, but are still five years behind the science. It helps if you know the authors personally. Some science is great and some is USDA grade A bs.

Chuck get on utube and check on some of the aging techniques. Some coal beds 30 million years old and 10 million years old have the same amount of carbon 14. Diamonds which are supposed to be millions of years old have carbon 14 and they should not. Diamond is to hard to take on carbon 14 if exposed to it in any way. There are some good scientists, but we dont know half of what we think we do. We have built to much on thdory and assumptions. The best scientists keep looking for the truth. The poorest think they have already found it. Some want to advance knowledge, and some want to advance themselves.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

I deleted my post...I swore a long time ago that I would not get into a fight over creation with creationists....


----------

